# Hallo



## michal.rutkowski (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm 31, married, got 2 wonderful children and most beautiful wife on earth. Started training 3 months ago, at home doing pushups, situps, lifting legs up while lying, and squats, 3 times a day in 3 series, 30, 25, 20, each exercise, using only weight of my body as a training tool.

*Tapnięte z mojego LG D390n
*TapaTalked from my LG D390n


----------



## Dannie (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community.
May I ask what are your stats and goals as far as weight training goes?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brazey (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Jul 22, 2015)

I wanna loose my growing belly, and I've nearly done it. Now I'm trying to get some shape but not to much just to be fit, but not bulky.

*Tapnięte z mojego LG D390n
*TapaTalked from my LG D390n


----------

